

Antigen is to zsh, what Vundle is to vim - chanced
https://github.com/zsh-users/antigen

======
DrJ
I would've thought that Antigen would've been more like Pathogen for vim.
Apparently, I am behind the times.

~~~
schabernakk
Well I guess the intent is the same but it looks a lot more like Vundle (or
Bundler). You just have to define the package name in a textfile (like with
Bundler) instead of managing git submodules or downloading plugins another way
into their own folder.

------
argarg
It doesn't work the same way but I use this and like it:
<https://github.com/sorin-ionescu/prezto>

~~~
sharat87
Antigen can pull plugins (or modules as prezto calls them) from prezto too.
This is a recently added feature which might break occasionally. I personally
don't use the prezto loading features in Antigen.

------
js-coder
I started using antigen for my dotfiles (<https://github.com/js-
coder/dotfiles>) a while ago, and it's really awesome. However it does make
sourcing `~/.zshrc` pretty slow.

~~~
pekk
that seems like a big disadvantage, considering how often it is sourced in a
working day

~~~
wrboyce
There is some work on trying to speed things up, check out
<https://github.com/zsh-users/antigen/pull/37> (or my fork,
<https://github.com/wrboyce/antigen>) [edit: fix typo]

------
bglusman
Just for reference, Mat Schaffer has had a similar project for about a year,
same basic goal: <https://github.com/matschaffer/zundle>

He also uses it to build a nice default zsh profile here:
<https://github.com/matschaffer/zsh-matschaffer>

------
JulianWasTaken
I've seen antigen before, thing is, zsh plugins, especially useful ones, are
few and far between.

I have ~30 plugins installed with Vundle, and regularly add and play with new
ones.

For zsh I have exactly two (syntax highlighting and one I'm forgetting at the
moment) and I can't remember the last time I saw another that looked useful.

~~~
jlgreco
The big difference as I see it is that the primary hassle with plugins in Vim,
the fact that plugins normally all get dropped into a single directory and
mixed around in such a way that they are nearly impossible to remove, doesn't
really exist for zsh. You just source files wherever you happen to put them.

The features Vundle has that surpass Pathogen are also the features that I
don't really consider that valuable.

~~~
JulianWasTaken
Agreed (on your first point), that's definitely another reason I haven't
considered using antigen.

The main feature Vundle has over pathogen for me is that I don't ever want to
manage a git submodule when not forced.

------
schabernakk
So the longterm goal of this would be to replace oh-my-zsh and it's host all
plugins in one repository and hope robyrussel merges the change request?

Sounds pretty good if this works out I think. Are there any obvious downsides?

------
sharat87
Author here.

I'm late here, but if there are any questions, I'll answer.

Seeing the github stars shoot up, I guessed HN happened to the project. Here
we are :)

------
chanced
Woah, the hackernews effect is quite impressive. The github project more than
doubled in stars (now at 280) over the past 6 hours since posting this.

------
chanced
I'm in no way affiliated with the project. I just thought it needed some more
attention because it is awesome.

------
northisup
zprezto, 'nuf said.

